# My new Cobia Rod



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

New cobia rod with my spheros 18000 manual on it. Built by my buddy, turned out perdy. Nothing too fancy, not even sure what the blank is, he got this one and it's twin from mudhole last black friday for $35 but they have a great feel and plenty of backbone. Taking it out to the pier this weekend to try it out.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

The grips look fantastic


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> The grips look fantastic


 Yes they do !!! nice looking setup :thumbup:


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, I was gonna go with foam but he did his rod with red shrink wrap and i liked the look and feel so I went with black and cord spiral wrapped under it.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh and a shout out to Broxson's tackle for the shrink wrap from their own stock, saved me a couple days of waiting for it to ship since I couldn't find it anywhere else.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweet setup!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

find out the blank if you would


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I tried before we removed the sticker, the only thing I could find when i scanned the barcode or searched the internet was an onscure reference to St Croix OEM blanks not originally meant for resale. it is an 8'5" graphite blank that has that woven carbon fiber look to it. The butt diameter is very thin compared to most I have seen/used which is the main reason I like it. I haven't measured it but i would guess right around .65"


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice looking rod, is that braid on it?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, 300yds of 40lb PP Slick 8 Marine blue. I plan to use that reel offshore if i get the chance again this year.


----------

